# Night kidded the other night Picures added



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow I have been so busy here lately I have not even been able to tell you all that Night kidded Friday night.

The weather was beautiful here like 50 so my daughter let all the goats out of the barn (we are still locking mom's and babies up) because I want to make sure they are all in the barn at night and accounted for. Anyway we were home late Friday night and when we got home my DH told me that the horse was still locked in the barn, (he is old and needs his own food, we lock him in so everyone will stay away so he can eat it). So I told my DD to go lock night up so in case she decided to FINALLY have her babies I can see her in the camera.
Well I turned on the camera and I saw night. OK fine then I looked again and I was something else. YEP it was a baby :clap: , about then my DD called and said "do you have the camera on because she had babies"? BABIES, I only saw one. Well she had one in another part of the barn and that little boy was a little chilled. 
Anyway she had a buck and a doe. Both black as coal. I will post pictures later, I will be outside in the 50 degree weather and clipping hoofs and I get to start combing my goats Cashmere off.
So I ended up with 7 does. They all had twins but I lost two babies so I have 12 babies on the ground, AND I have 4 people that all want to buy my goats, like all of them. :clap: It is crazy. I am so happy. Of course I am NOT selling them all, but I get to ask top $$ for them.
7 Does and 5 bucks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

Thats great hat she had a healthy delivery.....and with all them babies the girls out number the boys...always a good thing! Are you getting a breather now? Any more on the way or are you done for the year/

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

I do have a breather now then we will go for round two (They were a accident). I have NO idea when they are due at all. Kind of like most of all these.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

*CONGRATS * :boy: :girl: :stars:

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.
Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

Congrats on all the babies - now to share the pics - LOL!

I am so glad that things went well and you have buyers lined up!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

:leap: Congrats! :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

Congratulations on the babies. Can't wait to see :thumbup:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

Lori - Congrats on two healthy little ones! Can't wait to see pictures of them. That is so wonderful that you already have buyers lined up.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

 Congrats!! And I can't wait to see the pics!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

congratulations.... :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

wonderful news Lori!!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Night kidded the other night*

I will get those pictures soon I promise. I have been out in the barn combing the goats and getting the fiber off some and doing the CDT's on a lot of goats and some babies.

I received a call a few hours ago and one person is going to try to come today to pick out goats and put a deposit on them. :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK here are the pictures of the last babies born here. They are really hard to get a picture of because they would not stay still long enough to get a picture that was not all fuzzy.

Here are a couple

Here is her buck










and here is the doe. They look identical.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWWWW..... They are ADORABLE!!!!  So inquiring minds want to know.... which ones will you be keeping?? I would HATE to have to choose between all of those cute kids!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I love black goats!! and those cute ears


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Adorable little babies!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Awwwww, they are just adorable.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

They are soooo adorable! Cashmere kids are just so sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They're very cute!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks she is a first time mom and doing a wonderful job. They are growing like weeds.


----------



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats Lori!

Gosh - I'm green with envy!!! They look beautiful!

:stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What adorable kids! Can they get any blacker than that? lol....I  black goaties, and those 2 are just gorgeous!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the kids-the black is very pretty! All your kids have been adorable (bad me didn't post in other threads). You must be up to your ears in fun with all the little ones!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

They are adorable!!

What color will their fiber be? Gray?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

rebelshope said:


> They are adorable!!
> 
> What color will their fiber be? Gray?


 The fiber will be a light brown. There is no fiber out of a goat that is a true black. The only colors that are true are brown, white, all the other beautiful cashmere colors are dyed.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you.

I have a genetically black angora rabbit and his fiber is gray- I thought it might be the same for goats.

But brown, that is really interesting, but beautiful I bet!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a little late....must have missed this thread. But congrats! :stars: They are so cute!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the babies! :stars: They are adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so adorable...........


----------

